# wiring a switch to a two speed motor



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a motor on my craftsman 150 drill press, that is/has two speed options. 
You move a wire from one terminal to another to change speeds. 
Think one if around 1725, and one is around 1100. 
It would be nice to wire a switch to have both ranges. 
Is there a pretty easy way to do this. 
Assuming l need a spdt switch, or maybe a dpdt switch?


----------



## master53yoda (Dec 19, 2014)

if it is a single wire that goes to one of two terminals a spdt switch like a three way light switch will work.   if it is 2 wires that need to be reversed i would want to see the wiring diagram, but typicaly a 4 way light switch will work.   Bare in mind that the speed change using these light duty switches needs to be done when the motor is off for the switchs to last very long.

Art B


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 19, 2014)

The two speed 110V motors I have seen would work with a SPDT switch.  They typically have two separate "hot" wires one for each speed and a shared neutral.  Below is a diagram showing a SPDT - center off switch.  This will work but you may want to consider having the ON-OFF on a separate switch from the high low.  You don't want to accidentally miss the center off in an emergency!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't think You have to switch 2 wires, I think you just switch this one wire to another terminal. 
So if that is the case, are you both saying the same thing?

I will look at it and  post back. 



CluelessNewB said:


> The two speed 110V motors I have seen would  work with a SPDT switch.  They typically have two separate "hot" wires  one for each speed and a shared neutral.  Below is a diagram showing a  SPDT - center off switch.  This will work but you may want to consider  having the ON-OFF on a separate switch from the high low.  You don't  want to accidentally miss the center off in an emergency!



 I Think it is like this, so if this is the case, My ON-OFF on a separate switch would look like the one below?




Kind of what I was thinking, but just couldn't quite picture it. 

Notice how I know all about it after you guys gave me the answer?
Pretty smart at electrical Am I not?.................................LOL


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 19, 2014)

> I Think it is like this, so if this is the case, My ON-OFF on a separate switch would look like the one below?



Yup just like that!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

CluelessNewB said:


> Yup just like that!



Aww Yeah, I knew that................LOL
Thanks, 
I'm going to get a switch in a bit here.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep, That did it Thank You Both. 
I got my wires all ran, and there is also a work light I had to re wire. 
Just like you said, My neutral is running straight to the motor, and my hot is going to the center of the switch, and the two end terminals going to the high and low. 
Too cold down there, and I need to close part of it off if I am to run a heater. 
I got the switch at Radio Shack, but the mounting thread is not really long enough to go through the casting. So I will need to get a few different switches, or mount them to a thinner plate. 
Or mount another box on the drill press. 
I would rather mount them to the casting, so I will need to find some different switches.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wonder if a Hardware or Lowes would have something like that, although Lowes seems hard to be able to find anything lately.
Looked on e Bay, Kind of hard to tell, most look like little Hobby switches. 
Might just have to go with a plate or another box for now. 
I might put a tread mill motor on this before I do it to the metal lathe, 
These belts are too hard to change on this model DP I think.


----------



## wlburton (Feb 16, 2019)

Rarely has the search function on this site worked as well for me as it did this time (I just searched under "two speed motors" and found this old thread).  I had the EXACT same question (mine is a motor for a Barker mill).  I'm not at all well versed in electrical matters, and while I thought I had figured out how to add the switch I wasn't very confident that I had it right.  I'm glad to say that my plan was confirmed by the answers in this thread and I'll hook it up as soon as I get a switch.

Bill


----------

